# coque et clavier du macbook très chaud



## AppleSpirit (14 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Mon Windows 10 sur MacBook 11" early 2015 tourne très bien. Toutefois tout est très chaud, les touches du clavier brûlent presque et la partie de la coque qui précède l'écran est quand à elle quasiment bouillante.

Cette température élevée est observable alors même que le ventilateur ne s'active pas. Je n'entends en effet le ventilateur tourner que lorsque je déclenche la maintenance Windows.

Existe-t-il une solution ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

